# Just Launched! Our new wedding photography website/re-brand!



## skiboarder72 (Aug 5, 2013)

For those of you that have ever done a brand new rebrand/website you know how much work it is. Now I can count myself as a part of that group. After spending the past 10 months overhauling, refining, and developing our brand I'm happy to say the journey is over. While we had been very successful in the wedding photography business over the past 7-8 years, I got the feeling that my brand and online perception was starting to lag behind our images. Instead of waiting for bookings to slow down, I figured I should probably stay ahead of the curve a bit. 

I'm a firm believer your images should speak for themselves but it definitely helps to surround them with a great upscale brand and feel. We were primarily trying to go for more of an upscale/classy look to the site and logo, but not create something so out of reach that it's only for the ultra-rich. We are based in Greenville, SC, which isn't a huge metropolis of a city so I can't go quite as niche as say your LA/NYC wedding photographers. Anyways hopefully you guys enjoy the site. Definitely let me know what you think!

J. Jones Photography - www.joshjonesphoto.com

Thanks!


----------



## frommrstomommy (Aug 5, 2013)

Just a quick look because my child is literally climbing the walls but it looks fantastic!


----------



## Braineack (Aug 5, 2013)

love your compositions, use of lighting, and DOF.  well played sir, well played.


----------



## Jean1234 (Aug 5, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## skiboarder72 (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone! It's been getting a great response so far!


----------



## krystalynnephoto (Aug 9, 2013)

Wow - very nice.


----------

